# CPP testing requirements



## flyingPhoto (May 29, 2021)

Alot of potential, self ascribed models on various model sites and general websites all have bizarre requirements they want me to meet before they will even start discussing things. As a result of not having access to studios, massive amounts of lighting gear, and so forth I felt i should look into getting certified as a professional photographer.  Well i looked at the CPP test criteria and feel I have hit another wall in my quest..


In the Lighting section, 25% of the test, COMPOSITION AND DESIGN (25%), DIGITAL POST PRODUCTION (13%), IMAGE CAPTURE AND OUTPUT (10%, 

  Overall 73% of the test is ENTIRELY based upon heavily individualized sentiments of style and personal concepts of photography. If you have only photographed PETS as an example, do you really give a rats behind about the differences in posing groups versus a single person?
And the difference in what you would want to do varies greatly based upon color or black and white images, and even time of day. 

CAMERA, LENSES AND ATTACHMENTS (12%)  Important stuff, but honestly i have never actually seen a need to know about the hyperfocal aspects of a lens. I am more interested in how the image looks and go from there. 

EXPOSURE AND METERS (15%), each brand of camera and light meter will give a slightly different result, and each type of metering effect spot versus matrix will give completely different results. Then add in person feelings on exposure and well you can get ten different outcomes in terms of image. 



 I guess 88% of the tested knowledge is almost not needed to know if you dont have all the fancy camera gear, lenses, and so forth. In fact that much of the test doesnt really apply to most people as their is that sub industry of professional photo editors out there selling their services.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 8, 2021)

First, models want to make sure they’re not going to get exploited, sexually assaulted or worse. Having certification isn’t going help with that.

Second, it is embarrassingly obvious that you don’t know anything at all about the test material you’re criticizing.

What’s worse is that that because you don’t have a competent understanding of the most basic image science principle, yet you seem to think that you do, you are unaware of what you need to learn in order to be successful.

So look. I’m going to be blunt here. I truly don’t mean to be rude or snide, and I realize what I’ve said and am about to say might come across this way … but I think you need to hear it.

My advise to you is to sit down, shut up, cut the bs and put some effort into actually learning. You’ll be a much better photographer if you do, certified or not.


----------



## mrca (Jul 12, 2021)

You don't say who is administrating the certification, but I expect it is PPA.  Their certification program is to show you have mastered the general fundamentals of photography.   I was active in PPA over a decade ago, on the board, winning and judging competitions and was appointed to head the mentor program.  I don't remember anyone ever saying they got work because of a certification.   What gets you clients is a body of work they like.  Sounds like you are looking for subjects from model mayhem or something like it.   Yes, you have to demonstrate you are not a perv, I had one guy who asked to assist in my boudoir shoots, the creepdar went off and I declined also, because I always have a woman present at all times for such a shoot so prefer a female assistant.  A year later turned on the news to see him led out in handcuffs because of his videoing his teenage girl clients  changing.   Try getting some quotes from folks you have photoed and post the comments with their photos.   As for "models" and I use the term loosely, most haven't a clue on posing or working to lights and camera,  but posting great photos goes a long way to encourage them to work with you.  If you don't have a portfolio to display, start with people you know to get something to demonstrate your ability.  If you are looking for models for trade only, consider paying them an hourly rate for a few hours shooting.   If the work you post is mediocre, perhaps that would tip the balance.   You don't have to own tens of thousands of lighting gear or even use it.  Bambi Cantrell built a huge business using window light and reflectors.  Learn how to use ambient light and modifiers.  Kelby on line training has plenty of classes on it for about $25 a month.  Get some diffusion material to hang over a window and a reflector and stand and start shooting.  Then a second silver reflector for a kicker. Post the results for critique.  Also, learn where to find good light out doors, it's free.  You get directional light under awnings, overhangs, trees.  If you have an overcast day. find that directional light, use black material or reflector to subtract light on the shadow side.


----------



## mrca (Jul 12, 2021)

mrca said:


> You don't say who is administrating the certification, but I expect it is PPA.  Their certification program is to show you have mastered the general fundamentals of photography.   I was active in PPA over a decade ago, on the board, winning and judging competitions and was appointed to head the mentor program.  I don't remember anyone ever saying they got work because of a certification.   What gets you clients is a body of work they like.  Sounds like you are looking for subjects from model mayhem or something like it.   Yes, you have to demonstrate you are not a perv, I had one guy who asked to assist in my boudoir shoots, the creepdar went off and I declined also, because I always have a woman present at all times for such a shoot so prefer a female assistant.  A year later turned on the news to see him led out in handcuffs because of his videoing his teenage girl clients  changing.   Try getting some quotes from folks you have photoed and post the comments with their photos.   As for "models" and I use the term loosely, most haven't a clue on posing or working to lights and camera,  but posting great photos goes a long way to encourage them to work with you.  If you don't have a portfolio to display, start with people you know to get something to demonstrate your ability.  If you are looking for models for trade only, consider paying them an hourly rate for a few hours shooting.   If the work you post is mediocre, perhaps that would tip the balance.   You don't have to own tens of thousands of lighting gear or even use it.  Bambi Cantrell built a huge business using window light and reflectors.  Learn how to use ambient light and modifiers.  Kelby on line training has plenty of classes on it for about $25 a month.  Get some diffusion material to hang over a window and a reflector and stand and start shooting.  Then a second silver reflector for a kicker. Post the results for critique.  Also, learn where to find good light out doors, it's free.  You get directional light under awnings, overhangs, trees.  If you have an overcast day. find that directional light, use black material or reflector to subtract light on the shadow side.


Oh, and I didn't bother to get certification.  If you want, you can order the book they use at amazon.  I looked at the book and already knew virtually all of it so didn't bother.


----------



## Douglas Brown (Jul 31, 2021)

FWIW demonstrating your knowledge of the craft via a top notch portfolio should be of more importance to a model than CPP credentials.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Aug 5, 2021)

flyingPhoto said:


> Alot of potential, self ascribed models on various model sites and general websites all have bizarre requirements they want me to meet before they will even start discussing things. As a result of not having access to studios, massive amounts of lighting gear, and so forth I felt i should look into getting certified as a professional photographer.  Well i looked at the CPP test criteria and feel I have hit another wall in my quest..
> 
> 
> In the Lighting section, 25% of the test, COMPOSITION AND DESIGN (25%), DIGITAL POST PRODUCTION (13%), IMAGE CAPTURE AND OUTPUT (10%,
> ...


LoL, can you say GWACwCPP! LoL
Man, you wanna shoot these girls so bad I can feel it, it hurts!
I GUARANTEE you not ONE of those models even has a clue what a CPP cert is?
All they want to see is a nice/killer portfolio in the style they would like to be photographed in.
There's no shortcut just start to put a portfolio together. Find a source for traveling models, pay them their fee and start putting your portfolio together.
You have an IG right?
Just put in a search for #modelsinAnytown and they will pop up, hundreds of them. Start messaging. The more you pay the more likely you'll get a shoot!!!
If you start flashing a certification they'll likely find it CREEPY! No model likes CREEPY!!! LoL
SS


----------

